# Jmonkey opengl problem



## tulum (3. Dez 2011)

Hi neulich habe ich versucht jMonkeyengine zu instalieren aber leider bekomme ich es nicht hin Open-gl zu instalieren (glaube ich) jedes mal wenn ich eins der test programme bei jme abspiele komt folgende fehler meldung. Weis jemand wie ich das problem lösen kann??




at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:210)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:306)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:873)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:782)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglDisplay.createContext(LwjglDisplay.java:140)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.initInThread(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:113)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.run(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:205)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)

Dez 03, 2011 5:10:07 PM com.jme3.app.Application handleError
Schwerwiegend: Uncaught exception thrown in Thread[LWJGL Renderer Thread,6,main]
java.lang.IllegalStateException
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.runLoop(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:147)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglDisplay.runLoop(LwjglDisplay.java:185)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.run(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:223)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)




vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Marco13 (3. Dez 2011)

Fehlt da noch etwas bei der Fehlermeldung? 

Unabhängig davon: Ist dein Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## tulum (4. Dez 2011)

ja habe extra dafür aktualisiert


----------



## Marco13 (4. Dez 2011)

Hm seltsam... sieht aus, als würde er beim Setzen des Pixelformats rausfliegen ... spontan habe ich keine "profunde" Idee, woran das liegen könnte. Die Zeiten, wo man eine andere Farbtiefe als 32bit hatte, sollten ja vorbei sein.... Hast du mal ein LWJGL-Sample probiert, und geschaut, ob das alleine funktioniert?


----------



## tulum (4. Dez 2011)

Ja da gibt er mir das aus 



```
Exception in thread "Thread-3" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1860)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:845)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1084)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
	at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
	at mygame.ExampleApplet$1.run(ExampleApplet.java:23)
```

Ich hab gesucht aber keine nützliche info gefunden wie ich den die lwjgl in java.library.path bekomme


----------



## Marco13 (5. Dez 2011)

Wenn man die nativen Libs aus dem LWJGL-Archiv einfach ins Hauptverzeichnis des Projektes packt, sollte er sie finden... ist ja nur ein kurzer Test, ob dort auch dieser Fehler auftritt...


----------



## tulum (5. Dez 2011)

Super es funktioniert vielen dank,

aber leider hats jetzt probleme mit dem rendern

bis x4 funktionierts ab x6 nicht mehr und beim Vollbild überhaubt nicht



```
at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:210)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:306)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:873)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:782)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglDisplay.createContext(LwjglDisplay.java:140)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.initInThread(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:113)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.run(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:205)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)

Dez 05, 2011 12:57:44 AM com.jme3.app.Application handleError
Schwerwiegend: Uncaught exception thrown in Thread[LWJGL Renderer Thread,5,main]
java.lang.IllegalStateException
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.runLoop(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:147)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglDisplay.runLoop(LwjglDisplay.java:185)
	at com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay.run(LwjglAbstractDisplay.java:223)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:722)
```


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Dez 2011)

An sich tritt der Fehler wie schon Marco erwähnt meist mit fehlenden/fehlerhaften Grafikkarten Treibern auf. Ist das ein Windows System das du nutzt oder ein anderes OS? Eventuell hilft es auch schon die LWJGL Version zu updaten oder nutzt JME immer den aktuellsten Build?

Ansonsten probiere die EXamples auf der LWJGL Site aus. Es kann durchaus sein das JME3 versucht ein Profil zu laden das deine Grafikkarte gar nicht erzeugen kann.


----------



## Marco13 (5. Dez 2011)

Aaaaah, du hast irgendwelcher absurd hohen Antialiasings eingestellt? Ja, vielleicht unterstützt die Karte das nur bis zu einen gewissen Grad... man kann doch auch bei den JME-Samples beim Start den AA-Grad einstellen... Wenn man da 2 oder 4 nimmt, geht's dann?


----------



## tulum (5. Dez 2011)

Die Bis 4X AA Funktionierts ab 6X nicht mehr aber Beim voll bild geht AA garnicht

Hab Windows 7 64X Home premium
Nvidia Gt540M 2Gb 

So hab jezt nochmal die tests auf der homepage von lwjgl gemacht und so siehts aus


	Game             -->Funktioniert

Input

	TestControllers      -->nichts pasiert    
	HWCursorTest       -->Funktioniert
	KeyboardTest        -->Funktioniert
	MouseCreationTest -->Funktioniert
	MouseTest            -->Funktioniert

OpenAL

	ALCTest              -->nichts pasiert    
	MovingSoundTest   -->Funktioniert        
	OpenALCreationTest   -->Nur ton(schritte oder hämmern)    
	PlayTest                  -->Nur ton(schritte oder hämmern)  
	PlayTestMemory           -->nichts pasiert  
	PositionTest              -->Funktioniert 
	SourceLimitTest           -->nichts pasiert 
	StressTest                -->Nur ton(ding ding ding)

OpenGL

	FullScreenWindowedTest    -->Funktioniert
	PbufferTest                      -->Funktioniert
	VBOIndexTest                   -->Funktioniert
	VBOTest                           -->Funktioniert
	GLGears                           -->Funktioniert

org.lwjgl

	SysTest                  -->Funktioniert(Hallo world)
	DisplayTest              -->Funktioniert
        WindowCreationTest  -->Funktioniert


Wie update ich lwjgl


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Dez 2011)

Ah...AA...warum überhaupt AA auf einer Mobil-Grafikkarte? Vierfach ist doch mehr als genug und Notfalls implementiert man selbst einen anderen AA-Mechanismus. Das AA/AF nicht immer viel bringt sieht man aktuell bei Skyrim...alles auf Maximum. 8xAA, 16x AF und Ultra Settings...und trotzdem an vielen Stellen Kanten, Treppchen und Co. Weil die Modell/Texturen einfach nicht mehr hergeben 

@LWJGL Updaten: Na irgendwo wird JME ja seine Binaries und Libs ablegen. In dem Verzeichnis wirst du die aktuellen LWJGL Dateien reinpacken können sofern man auf dem Wege JME mit einer neuen LWJGL Version updaten kann. Ich nutze kein JME, von daher ist das nur eine Vermutung.

//edit. Ansonsten lass mal GPU-Z laufen. Das sollte dir genau ausspucken welche Modes deine Grafikkarte unterstützt.
GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility

//edit2: Bzw. in deinem Grafikkarten Treiber Einstellungen dürftest du auch nachsehen können was die maximalen AA/AF Einstellungen sind.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (5. Dez 2011)

JME2 benuzt du ja nicht oder?

JME3:
jme unterstützt sowieso FXAA, dass solte im allgemienen bevorzugt benutzt werden.
dazu hat jme3 die natives in einer jar, und entpackt die automatisch beim start, fur das jweiels benutzt betreibsystem.


----------



## tulum (5. Dez 2011)

OK vielen dank jezt is nur noch die frage wie ich das mit dem vollbild hinbekomme denn da funktioniert AA überhaubt nicht


----------



## Empire Phoenix (6. Dez 2011)

FXAA nehmen ist performanter ( und ne richtige grafikkarte kaufen, die auch so zu nennen ist, was eigentlich nie auf mobile versionen zutrifft)


----------

